# New member



## ACHILLE (Jan 16, 2011)

After being a bolex addict since highschool I made the switch to this site. 


This site is hands down better.

Thanks for putting such a good site together. WISH I FOUND IT SOONER!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ACHILLE* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Glad to hear that you like us


----------



## big60235 (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

